# Which ebike should I buy? ebike comparison..



## MountainMatty (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm looking for an ebike under $2500 with full suspension / 1000w G510/m620/BBSHD etc, something with some go. We've got steep hills and mountain trails absolutely everywhere and I want to go more fun places with my 2yr old strapped in front of me. Currently my wife has a Rad bike 750w which does well, but barely makes it up some of the hills with quite a bit of effort. I prob need to edit her bafang motor to get some more juice out, if thats possible Anyway, atm these are some options I'm looking at. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO SCOFF, FLAME AND SUGGEST EBIKES UNDER $2500 (; lol

1. SRAM X5 gripshifter and 1:1 derailer / 1k watt g510 / 16ah / renegade RST 26inch fork / fat tires / full suspension / tektro dorado e725 hydraulic brakes / shamano gears / Kenda or Maxxis tires
*1000w E Bike Mountain Bafang Motor G510 Ebike Free Shipping Electric Bicycle - Buy Electric Bicycle,Ebike Free Shipping,1000 W E Bike Mountain Product on Alibaba.com*









2. SRAM X5 gripshifter / 1k watt g510 / 16ah / Leili 27 inch fork / 27.5x3 inch tires / full suspension / tektro dorado e725 hydraulic brakes / alex rims MD40 /
*Bafang Ebike Mid Drive 1000w Full Suspension Mountain Bike - Buy Electric Bike,1000w Bafang Ebike,Full Suspension Mountain Bike Product on Alibaba.com*









3. BBSHD, SHIMANO RD-M370 9-speed , appears even more cheapy








2849.98US $ |1000W Electric Fat Bike Beach Biking with Alarm Bafang BBSHD Motor LG Cell Full Suspension Powrful Mountain Ebike Snow E Bicycle|Electric Bicycle| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













I believe these all have ASSIST too. Let me know your thoughts and suggestions from other places too. thx


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

If her Rad bike is like the ones I have seen, it's not the watts, but the rear hub drive. From what I recall about my research, the hub drives are not ideal for steeper terrain. 

The mid drives you pictured should be fine if they are 250W+ and have 60 nm or more of torque. The torque on the mid drives is really what gets you up hills with x amount of effort.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

You won't get a bottom bracket motor with FS for that budget, unless you buy used. For the money those bikes look OK.
See if you can find some reviews by the press or by owners, and check that you can get spares.

ln the U.K. Cube do a FS mountain bike with the latest Bosch BB motor for £3,200
This usually translates to similar price in dollars in the US.
lf you can stretch to that price (and the bike is available) it's a much better bike from a top manufacturer.


----------



## MountainMatty (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm still considering some bafang g510 bikes, including these. Haven't made a decision yet. Does anyone have a big list of reputable online ebike seller sites? I only know of a few, such as BPM imports, rad bikes, aventon, Revi bikes, bikeberry, LeonCycle, ..others i can look at?


----------



## MountainMatty (Apr 1, 2021)

Hey, so some of the bikes are no longer being produced unfortunately. What do you think about this FREY ebike: $2600+$600ship = $3200usd. I really don't want to pay that much but it appears to be a decent bike. WHAT DO YOU THINK? Any alternative bikes in this price range?

freyebikes.en.alibaba.com/product/62018666716-805180840/Frey_AM1000_EMTB_full_suspension_ebike_1000W_Bafang_ULTRA_G510_mid_drive_system.html


----------



## mercurial17 (Mar 16, 2021)

buy it and let us know lol.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I looked at their home site. I would not be concerned about the performance of their motor choice, but with a setup like this you may be the beta tester for their battery and frame quality. At the pricepoints they're showing, I'm betting there is some serious drop in component quality levels. 

Components...the rear shock and fork will go a long way to making your experience very good, very mediocre, or very disappointing. Decent forks and shocks cost some money. A full suspension bike with subpar suspension is not a good deal at any price.

On the other hand, China is able to produce some products that perform at prices that no one else can compete with...and yes, there is good, bad, and ugly in that scenario. There's not much if any real track record on this bike. If you go this route, you'll have to be the guinea pig.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Most bikes have 2 wheels. Generaly with some you might be happy for 4 days.
Others you might be happy in 4 months, 4 years.
You are smart enough to know, the lowest price is in wich category.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, the motor is certainly powerful with a maximum output of 1,000w and certified up to 2,000w
Where most ebikes are 250-500w.

The motor is heavy though, over 5kg, but that won't be an issue with 1,000w of power

Control issues, reviews have highlighted that the power controller isn't smooth with some surging and other problems.

As for the rest of the bike, it looks alright. Bear in mind that you may have issues getting service items for suspension parts like forks that you've never heard of.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

lotusdriver said:


> Well, the motor is certainly powerful with a maximum output of 1,000w and certified up to 2,000w
> Where most ebikes are 250-500w.
> 
> The motor is heavy though, over 5kg, but that won't be an issue with 1,000w of power
> ...


On the control issues, that motor has the capability of being programmed to the preference of the rider across quite a few parameters. That is not to say that this will yield equal or better control and feedback than a torque sensor motor in the highest end motors like Bosch, etc., but apparently they can be tuned to a very satisfactory performance. I just received what is basically that same motor for a Santa Cruz Bullit application so I'll let you know...LOL! I got a programming cable, and I'm quite sure I will be "softening up" different parameters in the power delivery and output for my taste.

That is both the beauty and the beast on some of these aftermarket units. They can be set up to deliver what the rider needs or wants if they are willing to tweak them to a more appropriate and smoother control delivery for actual mountain biking. I've worked part time at both a motorcycle shop and bicycle shop as a mechanic for many years apart from lifetime career field to pay for my bad habits...LOL! It gives me some confidence in dealing with a setup like this aftermarket field. I'm not saying it's rocket science by any means, but it may be a little more challenging than buying a factory bike like a Trek, Specialized, etc. with highly developed and polished motors. Looking at programming something like this Bafang reminds me a bit of tweaking the fueling parameters in the aftermarket fuel controller on my current FI motorcycle. On the surface that sounds daunting. It's not. There is enough guidance "out there" to walk one through this type of effort, and the result when you get that tailored fueling profile for your vehicle or the smooth power delivery out of one of these motors is very satisfying...or at least I hope it will be...LOL!


----------



## benhen (Apr 23, 2021)

You can Buy Supermax Electric Bike from Chartior. This bike is an Electric Full Suspension Foldable Bike with 500W High-Speed Motor.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

That looks good for road and trail riding, l will take a look, hopefully it's available in the U.K.


----------

